# Northern report



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Thought I better get a report out. North in the Gaylord area yesterday got back with 181 for myself and my buddy plucked 158 - again I bring a buddy and wonder why :lol:. 
Seriously, it is drying fast but did pretty good for this early and how dry it is. I found one little spot about a 4 foot trianglular area that had 21 in it . Unfortunately I didn't even think about the camera on those but now regret that. Here are a couple pics from yesterday and one from last weekend at the bottom. Can you tell I was cold from the blurry photo?
I am up to 337, still holding out hope to salvage a decent season, all the usual flowers (dutchmans breeches-trout lillies-trilliums) are out now.....
Good luck y'all!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Nice haul Mark, you should have took me I would have only found 5.:lol:


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Great job, glad to see someone is finding them! I may try up by Mesick this weekend...


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

good for you, Mark. It's been so dry and cold in the a.m. that I haven't even tried yet, seriously...so haven't found a one...


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice stash! I only had one hour to hit woods today. I found 28 blacks and pulled some leeks here in Leelanau County. The woods are bone dry right now. Some of the blacks were pretty nice. They are going to go great with my limit brookies I hopefully catch tomorrow!!!!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice finds you guys. I'm about to head out myself. OGM did you pick any of those leeks in those photos too? They sure go good together. However, nice haul!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

BB, that sounds better than the steak and morels I had last night! Used to fish em more when I was younger, should get out for em again.

FH, I did not get any this time but probably will tomorrow if I can remember to. I got a bit caught up in the morel hunting and neglected to that time, but I always take some home each season.

Rain is coming and I hope it is enough to kick things into high gear :woohoo1:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Linda, I just got a pretty reliable report of a dozen whites being pulled from the Bellaire area today just hours ago. I am not liking the sounds of that.....:bloos:
I am taking the Northern Express again in about 10 hours and gonna see what I can find. Glad I backed up my vacation, I still have a few days off this coming week if the rain does come up there. Glad I followed my instinct!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Quite honestly, Mark, I don't believe it. It's been VERY dry up here, and COLD at night...it's been fairly warm during the day, but the leaves on the maples are JUST now unfolding up here. 

I haven't been finding whites up here EVER till mid-May, usually about the 20th of May...I find blacks until the middle of May up here, and the EARLIEST I have ever found a black up here was April 25. I get reports of some as early as the end of March, but those are always of little tiny things half an inch tall or less, and there's never more than a couple found. 

ask for pics...I'll bet they're young blacks, which sometime look gray. I am heading out tomorrow, but I never have much luck with blacks, don't seem to have the habitat for them. 

We still haven't gotten any of the rain that's just south of us...we need RAIN!!!

You need to come up here and show me your tips...I have thousands of acress we can hunt, a lot of it private land. We could go all day, every day, non-stop for a month, and never hit the same ground twice...


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The greys have started to pop. I found these today up near Sutton's Bay.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I haven't looked this week. It's been below freezing every night but Friday at my house. Maybe I'll look today.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

You're a tough cookie Linda . The reporter has grown up surrounded by morel woods his whole life, he knows what is what even though I only know him as a friends cousin. But it is bone dry by you and has been too long now. I will be suprised if you salvage a decent season, and the whites are going to be your only hope I believe.
Me and a buddy got 22 greys/whites today in the Gaylord area. Plus a bunch more darks, way more than I thought but still below average. I'll PM you something so as not to get too specific on the forum :evil:

_BTW Linda, if the conditions are right I may take you up on it but have to work Thrus. and Fri. this week....._


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Linda...I'll come over your way help you hunt for the elusive morel.

There are VERY few being found over here in Alcona Co. area. Way too dry. We keep getting robbed of rain also.

My wife and I had grilled walleye with sautted morels on Saturday night. TASTY!


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey BB,

Were they field picked or big timber?????? Thats the real question. Personally I hope not in the timber still pulling for more blacks this year. If you drive around and look you can drive 5-10 miles and notice different stages of spring in the woods. I have noticed some areas poplar and aspen budded out and good leaf growth already and some areas just starting to bud that can say alot about the mushrooms you will find in that area. Anyway thats my opinion.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Dave, I found those on my parents property close to Cedar in the woods. It is a mix of maple, ash, pine and apsen trees. This is my "go to spot" that always produces. Some of my others have been so-so. I think the blacks are peaking as I type!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Hunted Cheboygan Co. yesterday and didn't find any in my "spots". It's DRY!...scary dry.


----------

